# So, How's Grass cut season going so far?



## GPPNJ (Jan 15, 2015)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

We had two orders in January, two in February and one in March.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

We had one issued on Monday, cancelled on Wednesday. I did get the mowers out of storage and serviced.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

LOL!! Grass season?? I carried my batteries out of the basement the other day but didn't even crank em as i need to move some stuff..........


----------



## SHM (Oct 3, 2014)

*No grass cuts here*


----------



## Maryland BOTG (Nov 15, 2014)

Very slow here in Maryland we only have half the volume were use too but thats fine gives me more time for my exit in this industry.


----------



## GPPNJ (Jan 15, 2015)

My 1 and only....


----------



## Donkey17 (Jul 7, 2014)

We've done 70 thus far. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## All Island Handy (Dec 12, 2012)

142 came in yesterday and 86 more over night....love this time of year:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ctquietcorner (Jun 29, 2013)

My husband has gotten 23 so far and more keep rolling in. The one thing I noticed on his orders is that there is so much more outside work allowed even if the grass can't be cut. 
The best thing of all this is in February after some issues with one of the regionals my husband was able to be signed on as just an exterior work only vendor. With that one company he only ever made any money doing lawn care. He told them he would expand his territory just a little if he didn't have to do any interior work at all. After a few phone calls everyone agreed. 
My husband loves yard work and can make a pile of poop like a million bucks.


----------



## s.car (Feb 7, 2015)

we haven't gotten a single work order


----------



## JoeInPI (Dec 18, 2014)

We've received quite a few, but we're still in Monday frozen, Tuesday sponge mode, so we're waiting a week or so.


----------

